# Manta Rota Full to brim.



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 17, 2018)

If any heading for Manta Rota Aire, it's stuffed to the brim! Just out for an odd night so thought I would park up for something to eat and drink this evening, even the car park has about 40-50 vans on it! Anyway , glad it was full now as I'm in a much nicer spot with a good restaurant close by :cool1: Guess where Iam? , I'm sure a few of you will know :idea:


----------



## QFour (Feb 17, 2018)

Somewhere near Canada along the M1242

Its a bit to far to claim my £50 Prize .. :lol-053:

Restaurant Casa Velha ..


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 17, 2018)

QFour said:


> Somewhere near Canada along the M1242
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Somewhere near Canada along the M1242

Not too far off Q4, just a couple of miles :dance:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> QFour said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere near Canada along the M1242
> ...


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 17, 2018)

Mustn't grumble,Gary.
Have fun.
We hope to overnight on Manta Rota car park, on Tuesday... If it's crowded, we may use your location.


----------



## spigot (Feb 20, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> If any heading for Manta Rota Aire, it's stuffed to the brim! Just out for an odd night so thought I would park up for something to eat and drink this evening, even the car park has about 40-50 vans on it!



That sounds worse than my worst campsite nightmare!


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 20, 2018)

There was a queue of vans waiting to get on the aire, when we arrived at Noon.
Bless ' em.
Car park was ⅓ full. About half full now. Leelinda & Rugby Ken have just rolled up.

I predict trouble... And a fire alarm at the restaurant that we're going to for Ken's Birthday meal... All those candles!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Hope you got parked!*



Pauljenny said:


> There was a queue of vans waiting to get on the aire, when we arrived at Noon.
> Bless ' em.
> Car park was ⅓ full. About half full now. Leelinda & Rugby Ken have just rolled up.
> 
> I predict trouble... And a fire alarm at the restaurant that we're going to for Ken's Birthday meal... All those candles!



Hope you all managed to get parked up somewhere? It seems to be a bit of a no go area at the moment . Was hoping to get out today to say hello but got caught up at Leyroy Merlin Loule from 10am till 4pm DIY shopping :rolleyes2: Hope you have a good evening with Ken :cheers:


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 20, 2018)

Ta, Gary.
No problem, the car park is only 60%full.
Good meal at local posh nosh .

The circus is planning to be at Santa  Cat, for the weekend gipsy market..
More mayhem.... ! 
Can you make it?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Ta, Gary.
> No problem, the car park is only 60%full.
> Good meal at local posh nosh .
> 
> ...



Hi Paul, hope the night all went well, bet there's a few sore heads this morning.. We're working Saturday if market is on at night we may pop over either Sat night or maybe even on Sunday day. When were you thinking of heading over? Be good to catch up.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 21, 2018)

Our heads and consciences are as clear as a bell, thanks.

Car park emptying.
The market is Sunday morning, til 1ish.
We'll be eating piri piri chicken,in the tents, about noon.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 21, 2018)

Had to bale from the car park this morning found a caterpillar nest thought it was dead so lee pulled it of found a couple more and some life ones in them , so we left and are now at velha ceacella a really good forced move about 20vans here GNR been in spoke to lee said parking good so we’re stuck


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Chicken Piri Piri sounds good .....*



Pauljenny said:


> Our heads and consciences are as clear as a bell, thanks.
> 
> Car park emptying.
> The market is Sunday morning, til 1ish.
> We'll be eating piri piri chicken,in the tents, about noon.


Sounds good to us we'll head on over mid morning then. Give you a call when we get there...


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Good move*



rugbyken said:


> Had to bale from the car park this morning found a caterpillar nest thought it was dead so lee pulled it of found a couple more and some life ones in them , so we left and are now at velha ceacella a really good forced move about 20vans here GNR been in spoke to lee said parking good so we’re stuck



Glad you had a good birthday Ken, will have to meet up sometime...


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 22, 2018)

That's good news about Caçela Velha.

Have fun.


----------

